# Snow is coming !



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well it looks like we have a strom brewing ! Weather reports say up to four inches tonight and then another storm on monday night which can bring 4-8 more inches ! Looks like its time to go to work. No pics yet but in the next couple days I will have some !!

Best of luck to you all !!


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

we are supposed to get hit with the same storm, nws is calling for 14" on tuesday/wensday. we will see, i hope they are right, sure would be a nice way to start thw season off payuppayup


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Where in Iowa are you clean sweep?
By this time last year we had already plowed 4 times.
Got everything ready today so bring on the snow.


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hydro I am in W'loo-C.Falls area. Aren't you in the Clear Lake area ?


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

Holly cow I want that I'm like 2.5 hrs east of ya and where to get snow for the next 2 days wednesday and thursday. can't wait get to get that plowin done.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

We're in the W'loo/CF area too....still dry as a bone here at my place, so if we're going to get the predicted amount, it's going to have to drop like a s..t storm LOL!! But i got the trucks loaded for bear which will obviously mean a trace, enough for me to wake up round 4am, look out the window and be pizzed i got up to even check since i'll be laying in bed until it's time to offically get up and start the day:realmad: 

The tuesday/wed deal has my interest perked though, but since our area is in a fish bowl, i imagine the majority of the storm will do as it's done for the past 15yrs i've been plowing...it'll hit the Dike/CF border split, go around the waterloo/elk run area, then merge back together round jesup/independence and pound on over to dubuque:laughing:

hope i'm wrong though. Last december we had only 5 days we were not in the trucks.....


----------



## steve001hsd (Dec 24, 2008)

Supposed to snow 8-11 and up to 24 in some local areas here in the white mtns. Truck is ready to go. THINK SNOW!!!!!! xysport


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

currently 10pm, 7 hours past the originally scheduled white gold drop...and guess what...still no snow LMFAO!!!:laughing: be checking the window round 4am, and am not expecting much if any plow worthy snow...it's going to have to dump stupidly hard to get the amount they're calling for now since they say it will "taper off by 3am and all be done snowing by 6am"....so it's got 5-6hrs to produce a 3" snow fall, but i'm not holding my breath


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

IHI started snowing here around around 8:00 pm better clean the windows in the house. I hope the storm doesn't dodge around or I will be about as mad as you !!!! Are you in the W'loo area ??


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah....soon as i was done typing on the puter i got up, walked over and seen white dust LOL!! Woke up at 4am, to find more white dust, so back to bed i went.....more/less just what i was expecting for our area So in light of extreme high wind warnings for tomorrow night and wendsday...i'm taking the crew over to start /erecting a garage this a.m.:laughing: 

I live in Elk Run, and most of our accounts are elk run/evansdale/waterloo. I've been getting less and less involved with snow removal over the years, I went from a 2 truck 18hr shift, to only enough for 1 truck in a half day shift. i can stay at home and do nothing, saving the fuel money, salt money, wear and tear money, insurance premium money, labor i pay out money.....and sit on my dead azz eating cheeto's and looking at internet porn vs beating my head against the wall trying to win jobs bid at prices people in the 70's would've laughed at. I've got no interest in selling jobs for $65hr and LESS!!! I can stay at home and go broke, i'm sure the heck no going to work at it.


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

It sounds like you have your winter all planned out ! We are committed to a lot of commercial properties that have to be done by six so we are hard at it while its dark. Enjoy the cheetos !!!


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

I've just grown very tired of the BS i have to deal with in construction and all the low ball hacks cutting everybodies throats carrying over into the plowing sector...both aspects i have watched margins shrink steady and quickly esspecially over the past 4 years more so then yrs before with no sign of getting any better overall. So truth be told, next year, unless something drastic changes, will be my last year doing construction too, the prices customers telling me i should work for are unrealistic even by illegal hack standards....but the hacks are lining up to do the job, half ass and lucky if they finish, but initally the home owner is happy because the price is prit near free.

You look at the "going rates" being asked of us, they were this "rate" 10years ago.....has gas not gone up the past 10 yrs? has insurance premiums not gone up the past 10 yrs? has shop rates/auto parts not gone up the past 10yrs?......see where i'm going with this. There is eventually a breaking point, and for me i'm at the end...i see no reason to deal with all the stress and headaches i have to deal with on a dialy basis to keep my business running while i sit by and watch margins shrink quickly. Like i tell my buddies that punch clocks:

Imagine you wake up everyday, put in your hours at work, do your weekly 40 hours...then friday you get your paycheck, and it's enough to pay for the gas to get to work, and that is all. How long would you/could you continue to go through the motions trying like hell just to tread water and stay in one spot?? I try to educate customers every bid so they understand why my price is more than the guy with the rusty pick up and no insurance...but bottom line is all that matter to 90% of customers nowadays...they've been completely dumbed down and instead of standing up demanding they get quality product/services...they are completely fine paying below market rate prices and living with garbage....i'm sure there's plenty of fella's on here that can attest to that And there is'nt anyways i'm remotely considering setting my alarm for $65/hr...no way no how. I'll let the fools work at poverty rates One day i dream the fools will eventually run the numbers and see the err of their ways and all of a sudden we will all unite and say, $zzz/ is the only way we're working this lot. But alas...there will be a long steady supply of schmucks willing and waiting to work for peanuts...so there's no hope at this point:realmad:


----------

